# NZXT H500(i) + Corsair LL120 RGB (Lighting Node Pro)



## Provin915 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hello everyone!

I am getting the NZXT H500i case soon  and I am going to replace the original fans with Corsair's LL120 RGB.

I read that I will need the Lighting Node Pro and the case has a smarthub as well. Someone recommended to get the NZXT H500 regular instead of the H500i as it is pointless to have such a smarthub device if I am going to use the Lightning Node Pro.

Also, I am getting the Asrock X570 Steel Legend motherboard if that is useful information.

In need of your advice, thank you!

Edit: added motherboard


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I am getting the NZXT H500i case soon  and I am going to replace the original fans with Corsair's LL120 RGB.
> 
> ...


Hello, we'll that Seams reasonable, there is no point having two, corsair fan Rgb ,uses a proprietary connector so you will need a lighting node pro or the commander version which can control fan speeds too in order to use the Rgb.


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 15, 2019)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Hello, we'll that Seams reasonable, there is no point having two, corsair fan Rgb ,uses a proprietary connector so you will need a lighting node pro or the commander version which can control fan speeds too in order to use the Rgb.



Thank you. Do I also need a corsair fan hub?


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 15, 2019)

Yes definitely get the cheaper variant of the case. Corsair ML/LL RGB fans require a node pro or commander pro to function. I would consider buying the fans separate and buying the commander pro it is vastly superior to the node pro.



Provin915 said:


> Thank you. Do I also need a corsair fan hub?




You have 3 options with this

1 Corsair RGB fan hub/Node Pro/Fan pwm to motherboard

2 Corsair RGB Fan Hub/Commander Pro

3 first setup with a random pwm fan hub instead of plugging each fan into motherboard.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Thank you. Do I also need a corsair fan hub?


Yes , you would with a lighting pro as it's just for RGB , as has been said the commander does it all in one and is much better.


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Yes definitely get the cheaper variant of the case. Corsair ML/LL RGB fans require a node pro or commander pro to function. I would consider buying the fans separate and buying the commander pro it is vastly superior to the node pro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alright, thanks. I will replace the H500i with the regular H500 as it has no other noticeable difference.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> Yes , you would with a lighting pro as it's just for RGB , as has been said the commander does it all in one and is much better.



Thank you!

I assume the lighting pro and corsair fan hub are two different things or are they similar?

What if I get this : https://www.amazon.com/CORSAIR-LL120-120mm-Triple-Lighting/dp/B07LF1B1Y8

Will that be enough? I simply want two RGB fans. I do not really care about the LED strip.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright, thanks. I will replace the H500i with the regular H500 as it has no other noticeable difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With that kit you would need to plug the pwm 4 pin into the motherboard for each fan you use. The node pro and rgb hub only take care of the lighting. 

All the info you need is here.



			https://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=173880


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> With that kit you would need to plug the pwm 4 pin into the motherboard for each fan you use. The node pro and rgb hub only take care of the lighting.
> 
> All the info you need is here.
> 
> ...









This option for example; I need to buy the RGB Fan Led Hub separately right? So, you have Sata and USB going in the Lighting Node Pro. The Lighting Node Pro connects with the RGB fan hub with a led control cable and then you connect the RGB fan hub with a Sata cable. Lastly, you connect the fans to the RGB fan hub?

Sorry for the trouble. It is a bit confusing as I never tried this before in my PC builds. Thank you for you help though.

Edit: forgot to mention, I do not really need fan control. I will put them on max rpm via BIOS.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 15, 2019)

No the kit comes with everything you need for lighting just not a pwm fan hub. The fans come with 1 cable for pwm and 1 cable for rgb lighting.... It will make more sense once you buy the 3 fan kit with node pro.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> This option for example; I need to buy the RGB Fan Led Hub separately right? So, you have Sata and USB going in the Lighting Node Pro. The Lighting Node Pro connects with the RGB fan hub with a led control cable and then you connect the RGB fan hub with a Sata cable. Lastly, you connect the fans to the RGB fan hub?
> 
> Sorry for the trouble. It is a bit confusing as I never tried this before in my PC builds. Thank you for you help though.
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, I do not really need fan control. I will put them on max rpm via BIOS.


That kits similar to what l bought, the hub is a breakout box for the lighting node pros 2x rgb control header, it comes with the lighting node pro but can be got separate.
The commander needs it also except in the case of just two Rgb outputs ,is two fans you Could link them directly into a lighting node pro Or commanders two available rgb control ports(they both have two that can then be split out with a hub to six).
If you only ever use two Rgb units then no hub is needed just the node or commander.
Initially I used a node pro and a separate fan speed adapter for 1-3 fan control , running off a mobo header ,but the commander runs them now.
All via Ique , corsairs software.


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 15, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> No the kit comes with everything you need for lighting just not a pwm fan hub. The fans come with 1 cable for pwm and 1 cable for rgb lighting.... It will make more sense once you buy the 3 fan kit with node pro.



Alright, thanks for all the help man. I am slowly understanding it more and more. So, in conclusion I can get that 3 fan kit pack including the lighting node pro. I will opt for the H500 instead of H500i. Also, I can connect the fans on the motherboard right? That way I can control the fan speed too.



theoneandonlymrk said:


> That kits similar to what l bought, the hub is a breakout box for the lighting node pros 2x rgb control header, it comes with the lighting node pro but can be got separate.
> The commander needs it also except in the case of just two Rgb outputs ,is two fans you Could link them directly into a lighting node pro Or commanders two available rgb control ports(they both have two that can then be split out with a hub to six).
> If you only ever use two Rgb units then no hub is needed just the node or commander.
> Initially I used a node pro and a separate fan speed adapter for 1-3 fan control , running off a mobo header ,but the commander runs them now.
> All via Ique , corsairs software.



I think I will get the 3 fan kit with the lighting node pro otherwise I have to pay more for the commander pro. Additionally, I am only going to replace two fans with RGB fans, so I do not need the extra slots on the commander pro. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 15, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Alright, thanks for all the help man. I am slowly understanding it more and more. So, in conclusion I can get that 3 fan kit pack including the lighting node pro. I will opt for the H500 instead of H500i. Also, I can connect the fans on the motherboard right? That way I can control the fan speed too.




Correct. 

Any reason you're not considering the ML RGB Pro fans? They have much higher performance than the LL variant.

Even with all fans slots filled the H500 runs pretty warm and the X570 board you're going with has pretty toasty VRMs compared to the Asus Tuf and Gigabyte Elite.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 15, 2019)

If it is all bout RGB, the plan seems reasonable.... if its about cooling ... well that's another story.


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 16, 2019)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Correct.
> 
> Any reason you're not considering the ML RGB Pro fans? They have much higher performance than the LL variant.
> 
> Even with all fans slots filled the H500 runs pretty warm and the X570 board you're going with has pretty toasty VRMs compared to the Asus Tuf and Gigabyte Elite.



Honestly, I have not done any research on the ML RGB fans. Also, as the comment below states, it is kinda all about RGB . I checked for reviews on the motherboard and it should not get super hot. Also, the case is a hard choice for me. The design and looks are great, and I honestly do not like other similar cases so this is a solid pick for me!



John Naylor said:


> If it is all bout RGB, the plan seems reasonable.... if its about cooling ... well that's another story.



Thanks, you are right it is about the RGB. If you have any tips for cooling, I would love to hear them!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 16, 2019)

H500 is a great case imo, I use one and love it.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Aug 16, 2019)

Provin915 said:


> Honestly, I have not done any research on the ML RGB fans. Also, as the comment below states, it is kinda all about RGB . I checked for reviews on the motherboard and it should not get super hot. Also, the case is a hard choice for me. The design and looks are great, and I honestly do not like other similar cases so this is a solid pick for me!



Here's a video comparing the lower tier vrm implementations.
if you never plan on running something like a 3900X or higher it's irrelevant though.













AlienIsGOD said:


> H500 is a great case imo, I use one and love it.



I really like the case too it's probably one of the best cases under $100 usd in terms of build quality.

I did a 2600X/1070 ti ftw2 build in one and it ran pretty warm regardless of fan settings I messed around with.. 2x140 front and 2x120mm top/rear.

A nearly identical build I did in a Standard 500D 3x 120mm font and 2x 140mm top/rear ran much cooler.

I also did a pretty similar build in a 011 Dynamic 2600X/Rtx 2060 and it ran pretty cool with just 3x 120mm side and 1x 140mm top.

again I like the case and think that the OP should buy one. I was more pointing out that he should go with a motherboard that runs much cooler in a thermally challenged scenario that way if he ever want's to upgrade to a 12 or 16 core he does not have to worry about his VRM hitting 100C.


----------



## Provin915 (Aug 16, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> H500 is a great case imo, I use one and love it.



Agreed! I have the NZXT H440 Razer edition at the moment. It still looks slick! The H500 is a nice upgrade (white-themed build this time )



oxrufiioxo said:


> Here's a video comparing the lower tier vrm implementations.
> if you never plan on running something like a 3900X or higher it's irrelevant though.
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, I will check this out when I am home. I believe I will stick with the 3700x for quite a while. I do not think I will upgrade to a 3900x or higher unless I really need the extra cores for gaming/streaming. For an 8-core though, the steel legend X570 looks like a great fit. Also, aesthetically it looks nice in a white case!


----------

